# divx - no sound!



## gazza341 (Jan 9, 2007)

no sound on certain divx or xvid files, so just updated the codecs for quicktime but still no joy!

any suggetions?

regards,

gazza


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 9, 2007)

Which codecs do you have?

I recommend installing Perian. It'll let you play most AVIs. You might also need the a52 codec and XiphQT for audio.

If those don't work, we'll need more info. Once the file is open in QuickTime Player, select Window > Show Movie Info, and see what it says about the audio under the "format" section.

If all else fails, there's always VLC. Chances are it'll play anything you throw at it.


----------



## gazza341 (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks for the reply mate - i'll give it a go later

regards,

gazza


----------



## aved (Jan 10, 2007)

A shot in the dark- but I had audio problems with Real Player that I fixed by launching Garageband. Give it a try.

+1 on vlc


----------



## gazza341 (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks for the replies.
after installing the codecs and perian all working ok now

thanks again for the help.

regards,

gazza


----------



## cosmos65 (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm having the same problem.  I can see the video, but get no audio.

I tried installing Perian, but it corrupted Quicktime and the file would not even open.  I had to reinstall Quicktime.  I haven't yet installed the other codecs you recommend.

The file format information is as follows:

DivX 6.0, 624 x 336, Unknown
'ms ', Stereo, 48.000 kHz

The file plays fine in VLC.

I spoke to Apple, who told me to find the codecs used by VLC and copy them into the Quicktime Library folder.  

Would this work?  Where are the VLC codecs?

Any assistance welcome.  Thanks.


----------

